# Entire SVG TECH Cooling Lineup !!!



## nikolain (Jul 13, 2012)

Rs.500 OFF on all Air & Liquid Coolers !!!

(PROMOTIONAL PRICES TILL END OF AUGUST)

FREE SHIPPING ALL OVER INDIA

The only Coolers in India whose price did not change even after the USD exchange rate increased.

ALL LIQUID & AIR COOLERS CARRY 5 YEARS WARRANTY
Warranty Terms


*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/tcVqO.jpg


HOC 20

Specifications:

    Radiator Material : Copper
    Radiator Dimensions : 156mm x 120mm x 45mm
    Fan Dimensions : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Speed : 2100RPM
    Fan Bearing : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Airflow : 86CFM
    Fan Noise : 31.5dBA
    Case Compatibility : Any case that allows for mounting of a 120mm Fan at the Back Side.
    Compatibility :
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011
        AMD : AM2, AM3


*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_1-1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_2.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC20_3-1.jpg



Price: Rs.5000 - Rs.500 = Rs.4500 SHIPPED !!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


HOC 40

Specifications:

    Radiator Material : Copper
    Radiator Dimensions : 276mm x 120mm x 45mm
    Fan Dimensions : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Speed : 2100RPM
    Fan Bearing : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Airflow : 86CFM
    Fan Noise : 31.5dBA
    Case Compatibility : Any case that allows for mounting of a 120mm Fan at the Back Side.
    Compatibility :
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011
        AMD : AM2, AM3


*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_1-1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_2jpg.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/HOC40_3-1.jpg



Price: Rs.6200 - Rs.500 = Rs.5700 SHIPPED !!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/Capture-29.png

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/Capture1-5.png


AOC 120ST

Specifications:

    Heatsink Dimension (LxHxW) : 131mm x 153mm x 71mm
    Heatpipe Spec’s : 7 U-Pipes with 6mm Diameter
    Material : Copper Pipes with Aluminum Fins
    Fan Dimension (LxHxW) : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Speed : 2100 RPM
    Fan Bearing : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Airflow : 86 CFM
    Fan Noise : 31.5 dBA
    Compatibility:
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366
        AMD : AM2, AM3


*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120ST_1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120ST_2.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120ST_3.jpg



Price: Rs.3000 - Rs.500 = Rs.2500 SHIPPED !!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/Tzy6V.jpg

AOC 120DT

Specifications:

    Product Dimensions (LxWxH) : 161mm x 137mm x 102mm
    Weight : 1040g
    Quantity of Fan’s : 2
    Fan Dimensions (LxWxH) : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
    Fan Bearing Type : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
    Fan Air Flow : 28 – 70CFM ±10%
    Fan Noise : 18 – 32dBA ±10%
    Fan Speed : 800 – 2000RPM ±10%
    Compatibility:
        INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366
        AMD : AM2, AM3


*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120DT_3.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120DT_4.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/AOC120DT_5.jpg



Price: Rs.4000 - Rs.500 = Rs.3500 SHIPPED !!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C-RAM

Specifications:

    Material: Aluminum
    Size: 128 L * 60 H * 7 W (mm)
    Profile Thickness: 2 mm
    Easy to Install.
    Works with DDR2 & DDR3 Modules.

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/RAMCooler_1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/RAMCooler_2.jpg



Price: Rs.300 SHIPPED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thermag-V1

Specifications:

Volume: 1 gram
Curing Time: None
Viscosity (Pascal Second): 200
Appearance: Gray
Volatile Content: < 2.6%
Specific Gravity: 2.6
Thermal Conductivity(W/m °K): 6.0

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/Thermag-v1_1.jpg

*i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/nikolain/Thermag-v1_2.jpg

Price: Rs.150 SHIPPED

For More specifications & Product Reviews visit SVG TECH to buy please send PM.
Like us on Facebook : Facebook


----------



## nikolain (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump !!!


----------



## root.king (Jul 17, 2012)

nice cpu cooler


----------



## nikolain (Jul 18, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> nice cpu cooler


Thank you very much.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 19, 2012)

guys just wanted to say I have been using the AOC 120ST for a few weeks now....its a really impressive cooler...I got it when it was Rs3000, but now at Rs2500 its an amazing deal..highly recommended!


----------



## nikolain (Aug 2, 2012)

Bump !!!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

@nikolain: which is the most silent cooler in your lineup? I don't cannot overclock my CPU by i'm not satisfied with my stock cooler's noise. check my signature for my config . Do you stock 120mm non lit fans? I hate my CM fans.. as before.. low noise proffered


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 3, 2012)

can i install HOC40 in NZXT gamma??

config in my sig


----------



## nikolain (Aug 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> @nikolain: which is the most silent cooler in your lineup? I don't cannot overclock my CPU by i'm not satisfied with my stock cooler's noise. check my signature for my config . Do you stock 120mm non lit fans? I hate my CM fans.. as before.. low noise proffered


I use the same fan on all my coolers, all are 2100 RPM Fans.



avinandan012 said:


> can i install HOC40 in NZXT gamma??
> 
> config in my sig



Sorry, NZXT Gamma can't fit HOC40.


----------

